# Wymienić sweter na mniejszy



## miguell

Witam.
Jak powiedzieć po angielsku: _chciałbym wymienić ten sweter_( nie swetr xd) _na mniejszy_ ??

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.


----------



## Thomas1

Może to byłoby odpowiednie: Could I change this sweater for a smaller size please?


----------



## NotNow

Thomas1 said:


> Może to byłoby odpowiednie: Could I change this swearter for a smaller size please?


 
The word _exchange_, rather than _change_, is usually used in this context.


----------



## miguell

Ok, dziękuję.


----------



## arturolczykowski

And if you live in the UK you probably use the word "jumper" instead of "sweater".... ;-)


----------



## Kos

While on the subject of changing clothes, what phrase would we use in Polish when we want to say "to change one's clothes" - Such as if the clothes got dirty, wet, etc.? 
ex. "I spilt coffee on myself. I have to change my clothes."

Its such a basic phrase, but I've always wondered how it is said .

( I hope I'm not breaking any forum rules by asking this question, but I felt it was on-topic  )


----------



## majlo

The verb is _przebrać się_, ewentualnie _przebrać [coś]_, e.g. _Muszę przebrać tę bluzę_.


----------



## dn88

Kos said:


> ex. "I spilt coffee on myself. I have to change my clothes."



Well, you could say "muszę zmienić ubranie" but the most natural choice would be "muszę się przebrać".


----------



## Kos

Wow, I'm suprised I'd never heard of that word before.  Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## Thomas1

dn88 said:


> Well, you could say "muszę zmienić ubranie" but the most natural choice would be "muszę się przebrać".


I concur.


----------



## PawelBierut

majlo said:


> e.g. _Muszę przebrać tę bluzę_.



Maybe it's just me, but I think that this phrase sounds awkward. I would never say so. For me it is only _przebrać się_ - without the addition of the clothing that someone wants to change... and I think that _przebrać_ is always accompanied by _się - _while talking about changing clothes_._


----------



## Thomas1

I don't use it, but I know people who do. 
As to 'przebrać' being always used with 'się', I'm not sure about it. I say things like 'przebrać go' meaning przebrać dziecko, do you not use that, Paweł?


----------



## PawelBierut

Thomas1 said:


> I don't use it, but I know people who do.
> As to 'przebrać' being always used with 'się', I'm not sure about it. I say things like 'przebrać go' meaning przebrać dziecko, do you not use that, Paweł?





I should consult a dictionary before writing...

just in case:

*przebrać I* — *przebierać I* *1. *«ubrać kogoś w coś innego»
*2. *«ubrać kogoś w strój charakterystyczny dla kogoś innego lub przedstawiający coś»
*3. *«zmienić komuś lub sobie jakąś część ubioru»

*przebrać się I* — *przebierać się I* *1. *«ubrać się w coś innego»
*2. *«ubrać się w strój charakterystyczny dla kogoś innego lub przedstawiający coś»


----------



## majlo

PawelBierut said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I think that this phrase sounds awkward. I would never say so. For me it is only _przebrać się_ - without the addition of the clothing that someone wants to change... and I think that _przebrać_ is always accompanied by _się - _while talking about changing clothes_._



Normally, I would use _przebrać się_ too, but in an appropriate context (stained sweatshirt), I think I would, or at least might, pinpoint at what particularly needs changing.


----------



## monczao

*@PawelBierut* : Well, for me these definitions shows that you were right that saying _"przebrać tę bluzę"_ sounds awkward. 

zmienić coś = change something (in this case some piece of clothing)
przebrać się = change one's clothes
przebrać kogoś = change someones clothes


----------

